# BMW M3 CSL............



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Gimme one now, what an awesome car! ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Yep...think I would take up the 'no cost' options af a stereo and air con tho... 

Think I would find it very hard to live with otherwise.

Do you think I could get some of those tyres for my S3?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Do you think I could get some of those tyres for my S3? Â


I had some on the TT but I don't think the dealer was particularly with it, he kept recommending that I change them! :
pj


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Yep...think I would take up the 'no cost' options af a stereo and air con tho...
> 
> Think I would find it very hard to live with otherwise.
> 
> Do you think I could get some of those tyres for my S3? Â


Apparantly those particular Pilots have unique compound for BMW and only available though dealers.
Gonna be expensive and have a short life if you use the grip.!

Would I have one over the GT3? Forgetting the price difference, since both will be 2nd or 3rd indulgence cars for most, it'd be the GT3 for me. Although maybe I'd indulge the Mrs in the CSL...

Fantasy aside, I'd like a track day in both. Having had and been slightly underwhelmed with the standard M3 after all the hype, the CSL seems to be what the M3 should have been in the first place and Â£60K is still a lot.

Nice though.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Very nice, but you could buy a regular M3 for the road and a Caterham for the track for that money...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Very nice, but you could buy a regular M3 for the road and a Caterham for the track for that money...


this is true - although I suspect that those who buy them are not overly concerned with VFM. Ironically those that but them and keep them for the long term in good nick will doubtless profit, since it is likely to be a sure fire future classic, as is M1 and 3.0 csl.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ps I'm wondering how lond it will be before we see debadges 318ci's, driven by baseball capped Nova Boyz, featuring stick-on carbon-effect vinyl roofs to ape the CSL's pukka carbon item. : :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Ps I'm wondering how lond it will be before we see debadges 318ci's, driven by baseball capped Nova Boyz, featuring stick-on carbon-effect vinyl roofs to ape the CSL's pukka carbon item. : :


Lol, yup. And with badly 'fattened' up steering wheels, & hole where the a/c & stereo once was.

I have noticed in London now said wide-boys are starting to get E46 M3 side vents fitted to their E36 318s etc. Looks _lovely_


----------

